# Czcionki w firefox

## bisz

Mój problem postaram sie zilustrowac na przykaldzie 2 screenow, jeden mój z opery a drugi na laptopie siostry gdzie jest firefox. Chcialbym osiagnac takie czcionki. Mam na mysli zawartosc strony, jak i pasek adresu, pasek menu itp, zdaje sobie sprawe ze w przypadku opery jest to sprawa ustawien QT w qtconfig, w mozilli prawdemowaic nie wiem co tym rządzi... 

Opera :

http://www.almar.com.pl/~marekd/opera.png

firefox

http://www.almar.com.pl/~marekd/mozilla.png

gdzie szukac tych ustawien ?

----------

## SlashBeast

dopisz do /usr/bin/startx w defaultserverargs:

```
-dpi 96
```

 u mnie calsoc wyglada tak:

```
defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp -br -dpi 96 -ignoreABI"
```

----------

## cla

 *bisz wrote:*   

> Mój problem postaram sie zilustrowac na przykaldzie 2 screenow, jeden mój z opery a drugi na laptopie siostry gdzie jest firefox. Chcialbym osiagnac takie czcionki. Mam na mysli zawartosc strony, jak i pasek adresu, pasek menu itp, zdaje sobie sprawe ze w przypadku opery jest to sprawa ustawien QT w qtconfig, w mozilli prawdemowaic nie wiem co tym rządzi... 

 

Takie czcionki czyli jakie? No i w czym, w operze czy firefoxie?

 *bisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Opera
> 
> http://www.almar.com.pl/~marekd/opera.png
> ...

 

Ale jakich, czego?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja stawiam, ze chodzi o rozmiar.

----------

## bisz

Tak o rozmiar, chodzi mi to zeby w mozilli bylo tak jak w operze,

dodanie tego wpisu nie pomogło...

----------

## c2p

Wpisz w pasku adresu w mozilli about:config.

Znajdź opcję browser.display.screen_resolution i zmień ją na pożądaną.

----------

## bisz

nie bylo takiej,, dodalem jako łancuch i tresc 1024x768 ale bez rezultatu

----------

## c2p

Mój błąd   :Embarassed:  . Przeczytałem na stronach Mozilli, że teraz należy stosować zamiast tego opcję layout.css.dpi.

----------

## taopai

 *bisz wrote:*   

> Chcialbym osiagnac takie czcionki. Mam na mysli zawartosc strony, jak i pasek adresu, pasek menu itp, zdaje sobie sprawe ze w przypadku opery jest to sprawa ustawien QT w qtconfig, w mozilli prawdemowaic nie wiem co tym rządzi...

 

Założę się, że twój problem rozwiąże:

```
# emerge gtk-engines-qt
```

  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## wmigda

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Mój błąd   . Przeczytałem na stronach Mozilli, że teraz należy stosować zamiast tego opcję layout.css.dpi.

 

miałem to issue po upgrade z 1.5.0.12 na 2.0.0.12. Potwierdzam - DZIAŁA / SOLVED

----------

